# Completely cured my anxiety, but now I have another problem!



## WackyJacky (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, about 2 years ago I suffered a death in the family.. my brother who I grew up with my whole life died of cancer at the young age of only 35... after this happend I became what I like to call "Terminally depressed" .. I ended up losing my job because I didn't want to leave my bed and be out in the world, I just wanted my brother to come back... Sooner or later I started forcing myself to get up out of bed and by this time I was still very depressed but not enough anymore to make me completely immobilized, I also found myself to be INCREDIBLY anxious dealing with severe anxiety all throughout my days dealing with CONSTANT panic attacks. Especially in social situations... So a friend of mine convinced me to go see a psychologist who eventually referred me to a pyschiatrist who I began to see regularly...

This doctor must have put me on and I must have tried every drug out there from zoloft to paxil, prozac, celexa, buspar, klonopin, and most recently xanax which I'm still on. NONE of these meds worked for me... the depression, anxiety, and worst of all-panic attacks continued. Eventually, desperate, I began scouring the web for answers and I eventually came across this site .. anxiety.pcti-system. com .. which is this program to cure anxiety/panic attacks for good all naturally.. To make a long story short, it worked incredibly for me.. my anxiety is gone, depression as well almost all but gone, and I haven't had a panic attack in over a month. I do though from time to time still feel sorrow over my brother. However, this is my problem: I'm still taking my xanax because I'm completely ADDICTED.. when I try to stop taking it I start going through incredible withdrawls mentally and physically... If I would have known of this addiction problem I would have never allowed my doctor to put me on them. Has anyone else suffered from benzo addiction and if so, know how to safely get off it with minimal side effects?? Please any advice/comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!

P.s- For those of you on SSRI antidepressants, I would really recommend taking a look at this site: ssristories. com .. From what I can tell looking in hindsight, these are potentially very unhealthy dangerous drugs.


----------



## MissTiaraz82 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Jacky.. I'm sorry to hear about your brother. Congradulations on overcoming your anxiety and panic attacks... It's always good to hear positive stories from people. I also for the most part am over my anxiety.. coincidently as a result of the same program from the very site that you mentioned. It has worked very well for me as well... As far as your addiction problem, I'm not sure but I would say the way to do it would be to probably slowly ween off of it just like you would with any other drug.. Have you told your doctor about this problem???


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

WackyJacky said:


> Has anyone else suffered from benzo addiction and if so, know how to safely get off it with minimal side effects??


Yes, and fuck the doctors who mention nothing about it prior to prescribing them. I have been on benzos 2 years now. From 1 mg klonopin, switched to xanax after a few months, was prescribed all the way up to 8 mg, felt like shit and tried going off cold turkey. One of the worst weeks ever. I then read up on how dangerous this is, can lead to seizures not to mention how much fukkin anxiety it causes. The way to get off benzos is to taper off slowly. I cut off .5 mg from 8 mg, every week. Once I got down to 2 mg I tapered down .5 every 2-4 weeks until i was at only .5 mg. I was in no state to deal with the stress it brought at the time so I decided to switch back to 1 mg klonopin/day since kp lasts the full 24 hours as opposed to xanax. I currently have been cutting that down to .5 mg more often than not and want to quit all-together as I feel I'm only taking it in order to not go through withdrawal.

How much are you taking per day and how long have you been on xanax? If I were you I would start cutting down and also switch to klonopin or valium which has an even longer half life than klonopin. It may take longer than you'd like, but this is the proper way to do it.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

OP, I can't help but question your motive for posting a link to a website that advertises an expensive program (that seems to be nothing but cognitive-behavioural therapy with a hefty price tag) especially since this is your first post.


----------

